# Sunday's Show and Tell...9/24/17



## jd56 (Sep 24, 2017)

1st day of Fall arrived this past week. Which means there's only 92 days till Christmas...just saying.

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Found another bike for the wife, and she loves it.






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 24, 2017)

Nabbed an Elgin twin 20 stand


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 24, 2017)

1956 Schwinn built B.F Goodrich Arrow,..1963 lime sting ray frame













Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Sep 24, 2017)

Finally something bike. 1965? Esso Tiger bike. I have heard these were promotional bought through Esso dealers.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 24, 2017)

Picked up this little original owner Murray trike yesterday. Will go nicely with my 47 Murray tub wagon.


----------



## vincev (Sep 24, 2017)

Another lead ends up in a dead end but did get a few old games.... I NEED TO FIND A BIKE !............

 

 .


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Sep 24, 2017)

this one popped up on a facebook garage sale app. it was mine 30 mins later. 19

 

 

 

 

 

 

 73 super sport tall frame with original brooks b-15, for 5 bucks. making a good trade monday nite.


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 24, 2017)

jd56 said:


> 1st day of Fall arrived this past week. Which means there's only 92 days till Christmas...just saying.
> 
> Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> ...



Bone Shacker right there for sure


----------



## Dave K (Sep 24, 2017)

Got this Elgin


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 24, 2017)

A few nice items i got this week,  Hawthorne tank with super nice decals for my sister's childhood bike,
Delta horn with SEARS.- ELGIN decal, only front loader one of these i've seen, and this beautiful Shelby fender light.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Sep 24, 2017)

Got a few goodies this week! Sweet little Colson trike, Shelby frame for a project, cool siren and some reflectors. 

Frank











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman (Sep 24, 2017)

RUSSIAN tank periscope and old road bike


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 24, 2017)

We added  another wedding anniversary to our marriage this week and Sue used it as a reason to bring home more bikes , ( Fun to be able to say one of her anniversary presents was a 57 Corvette ) here's pictures of a few from this week. Very excited to have been able to save a 1942 Schwinn Defense Model. Red Corvette was added to our wish list .Sue was gifted a original paint tank for the 24" Spitfire Ballooner from a fellow Caber ( thanks Zach )......


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 24, 2017)

I came home from the Royal Oak bike show with the cash I went with


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 24, 2017)

I likes these old table to hockey's games this was a good flea market find for the price . I did some cleaning on the play field 

 

 

 Finally some decent toys at a yard sale ! 

 

 I've wanted a boys banana seat version of this bike for a long time . I can't seem to find the Banana bike version for a reasonable price . But this kids road one was a good price And it's a Ted Williams version . 

 I found a few road bikes and some toys the last few weeks .


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 24, 2017)

I received the rest of the Twin 60 this week and the Robin about a week back.  Thanks to Marc, @babyjesus  for the great bikes.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 24, 2017)

One more great find


----------



## jd56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Late day pick



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 24, 2017)

no bike,s today  but did get this.  to hauled my bike,s around in. all original 1948 international mini metro delivery van only 13 feet long


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 24, 2017)

A few smalls; a couple seats, the one's chassis has its OG plating; and a groovy t-shirt from a local restaurant. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 24, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A few smalls; a couple seats, the one's chassis has its OG plating; and a groovy t-shirt from a local restaurant.
> View attachment 681825
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 24, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A few smalls; a couple seats, the one's chassis has its OG plating; and a groovy t-shirt from a local restaurant.
> View attachment 681825
> 
> 
> ...



Great stuff!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 24, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> no bike,s today  but did get this.  to hauled my bike,s around in. all original 1948 international mini metro delivery van only 13 feet long        View attachment 681809 View attachment 681810 View attachment 681811 View attachment 681812 View attachment 681813 View attachment 681814 View attachment 681815 View attachment 681818



Man....that's sweet.  I have always wanted one of those


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 24, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Man....that's sweet.  I have always wanted one of those



I might sell it to fund another project hard to find vehicle there,s not many around


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 24, 2017)

Scored a couple ND 12 tooth sprockets and a Morrow brake arm. Nice NOS stuff!


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 24, 2017)

pickedup this 51 Phantom from Dave "the tinker" nice bike but it was worth the price just to get the chance to see his collection! Talk about some great bikes wow. Thanks Dave for letting look around! 



 Seat came back for the b6. Thanks Bob and Zack the seat looks great and really looks great on the bike. 



 Finally picked up a 71 Speedster and a 68 Typhoon at a couple different sales I think they will clean up real nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 24, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> I likes these old table to hockey's games this was a good flea market find for the price . I did some cleaning on the play field View attachment 681685 View attachment 681686 View attachment 681684 Finally some decent toys at a yard sale ! View attachment 681682 View attachment 681683 I've wanted a boys banana seat version of this bike for a long time . I can't seem to find the Banana bike version for a reasonable price . But this kids road one was a good price And it's a Ted Williams version . View attachment 681687 I found a few road bikes and some toys the last few weeks .




There's several hundred dollars worth of Shogun Action Vehicles there. Very nice.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 24, 2017)

jd56 said:


> Late day pickView attachment 681721
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Great looking b6!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2017)

A friend of mine found these patches at the swap meet for my two favorite bike mechanics 
 Thank you! Dig 'em


----------



## stoney (Sep 24, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> no bike,s today  but did get this.  to hauled my bike,s around in. all original 1948 international mini metro delivery van only 13 feet long        View attachment 681809 View attachment 681810 View attachment 681811 View attachment 681812 View attachment 681813 View attachment 681814 View attachment 681815 View attachment 681818




That patina on that van is just right. Very nice.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 24, 2017)

stoney said:


> That patina on that van is just right. Very nice.



one just sold today on e bay for $19,400 in running condition a1960  :eek: :eek: :eek:


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 24, 2017)

Late entry for show and tell. .. found this messenger looking carcass in the trash on our ride today. Appears to have been hit pretty hard. Good pedals and chain for a Klunker. ..


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 24, 2017)

I found this wrench on the side of the road walking the dog to the pond tonight


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 24, 2017)

Few parts picked up at today's swap.
Colson fenders, Musselman hub and Columbia repop tires.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 24, 2017)

I also recently picked up these tires. If I am not mistaken, I think these are the tires that originally come on some of the bluebirds.  I have never owned a set of these with the ribbed side walls before.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 24, 2017)

Picked up a 48 JC  Higgins speedometer for my 48 Higgins. Also got a nice rebuilt Rollfast speedometer with it. Here's a pic of me on the Higgins wearing the Musselman t-shirt I got in the mail last weekend. And finally a set of Kenda whitewall tires for the tall frame 67 Schwinn Racer.


----------



## marching_out (Sep 24, 2017)

Picked up a Phantom....not that one. Always wanted an old Schwinn BMX and the price was right. Looks to be a '79. The vintage pump was a pleasant surprise and got it with the bike. Used it to pump up the tires on the new Schwinn!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 24, 2017)

picked up this pre-war Schwinn DX  with a Whizzer H motor today, runs great. Fresh rebuild on the engine, I do want to change a few things, and add a front brake. I'll post the progress in the motorized bike section.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 24, 2017)

posted twice.....


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 24, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> no bike,s today  but did get this.  to hauled my bike,s around in. all original 1948 international mini metro delivery van only 13 feet long        View attachment 681809 View attachment 681810 View attachment 681811 View attachment 681812 View attachment 681813 View attachment 681814 View attachment 681815 View attachment 681818






That's killer


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Paid £10 for this old bag.
 Crappy bag, but the contents were good 

 

 
Some nice Burlite brakes.....

 
And a nice old dynamo and sidestand......


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 25, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Paid £10 for this old bag.
> Crappy bag, but the contents were good View attachment 682149 View attachment 682149
> Some nice Burlite brakes.....View attachment 682151
> And a nice old dynamo and sidestand......View attachment 682153
> ...



Looks like you got your money back and then some with that grab bag


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2017)

I bought 2 26 inch Schwinn's at the swap to flip 



 

 
 1959 Green racer 
 1980 red cruiser


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 25, 2017)

Late entry but here is the box of parts and tools, neat homemade helmet mirror. Some braze on water bottle mounts, chain cleaner and some campy stuff.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 25, 2017)

There glass and the right size. Just need to be notched


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 25, 2017)

I did not find much this weekend

My favorite find was this Alaska Ice crusher (the perfect accessory, for a home bar



 

I already had this old cast iron tractor seat that was passed down though the family, I have been looking for a appropriate stand for a while. I found this wood stool that I'm going to age and modify for the tractor seat. I also grabbed this taxidermy cat.


 

.


----------

